# What happens when photographers get bored.



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

For those of you who haven't seen these pictures.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are amazing! Did you make them? If so, you are very talented at photoshop.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

No, I found them a year or two ago. I think I've seen others.

I wish I had time to try doing that!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, thanks for clearing that up. Photoshop is very fun to use. Try it sometime.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 5, 2007)

Go Penguins!

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

I've taken a couple of courses (1 day each) on it and use PhotoShop Elements to edit pictures but I find it hard to sit down and really learn a program.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

I messed with it for a while and kinda taught myself. I've never used elements.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

Elements is easier to use, with many presets, but is lacking a few advanced features (naturally!).


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


>



Very cool pics but actually could happen somewhere in the future! I don't think anytime soon but it has been proposed through the use of transgenics that one could insert a gene to express certain traits in an animal. Such as a Brand logo!! Imagine seeing a cow while driving in the country side with the logo of the milk company who uses them. A total walking billboard. That would be crazy. Transgenics has already made headlines and the possibilties seem endless and uncertain. Used mostly for creating medicines and better agriculture. Search trangenic animals on a search engine and see what you think.



> Scientists like ARS plant physiologist Autar K. Mattoo know the powerful contributions that science and technology can make to the world's food supply. "Our goal is to develop plants for improved nutrition, longer shelf life, and resistance to harmful pathogens," says Mattoo, who heads the ARS Vegetable Laboratory in Beltsville, Maryland.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/sep00/tomato0900.htm">http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/s ... to0900.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

I doubt we'll see the Kiss panda's in person anytime soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

lol who knows...Gene Simmons prolly has enough money to secretly fund a group of mad scientists! he's a advertising machine!!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 5, 2007)

dude i want that frog!!!!!!!lol


----------

